# 2004 GTO U-joints



## Eraldlula17 (Sep 29, 2009)

I really need a rubber u-joint for my 04 goat and i tried calling the dealership but they will only sell the whole driveshaft as opposed to just the piece i need. Please if anyone could help me with some ideas of where i could buy one i would really appreciate it. My email is [email protected]. I really dont have 1300 for a new driveshaft when i just need the one rubber piece. Thank you soo much.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

still damn expensive
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
GM part# 92148358

or eMail these guys

[email protected]


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

South Coast Speed and Sound sells them for $120 vs. $203.67 at GM Parts Direct. To borrow a post from the other site:


teamscss.com said:


> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> These are liquid filled, and we offer an OEM replacement for GTOs. $120/ea vs. too much.
> 
> ...


----------

